# How to retrieve springtails.



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

I have a springtail culture that is just booming and I need a better way of retrieving them. I currently have natural charcoal in there that they crawl on and I just shake them off of it into a container. But not alot of them hang out on that stuff so I only get like 20 of them and then I have to wait like 20 min before there are enough of them on the charcoal to collect again. What are all of your guys methods?

~John


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

For my cultures with charcoal, I bang the pieces together pretty hard...shakes them off pretty good.
I recently tried some chunks of tree fern fiber the same way, and I get a lot more springtails.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

There are 2 ways I feed springtails. One way is to pour a bunch of water into the culture and then pour out the water from the culture into the tank. I also like the "blow method". Just open the culture over the top of the tank, and blow springtails into the tank.


----------



## TPopovich (May 7, 2004)

I use a 1 tsp measuring spoon. If you move some charcoal away from a corner, a bunch of spring tails will congregate. I then put the spoon in on an angle but not below the water, just enough for springtails flowing into the spoon. The measuring spoons are deep enough that they don't jump out and when you get the hang of it, you don't get any of the water either. Just try not to break the surface of the water.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

I put pieces of coconut fiber on top of the cultures. They seem to use them to breed and I am able to shake tons of springtails out of them without them all over the floor.

My observation has been that I see mostly adults on the charcoal and mostly young in the coconut fiver. However, like you stated, it is hard to collect a lot of sprigtails by banging charcoal over your tanks.


----------



## bjdwa (Nov 26, 2004)

I like to put a small paper towel, coffee filter, or piece of paper bag (though I don't use dyed or bleached paper) on top of the media in the culture and spray it with a bit of water then i let it sit for a while and tons of them crawl on the piece of paper and then they're very easy to shake in to a container or into a viv by the hundreds. It seems to work very well for me in fact I usually just leave the paper in there for the next time. It takes like two seconds to collect and feed this way.


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Awsome. Thx for all the tips guys. 

TPopovich, what do you mean water? How do you make your springtail cultures. I just have coconut fiber really moist and put it in a tuppaware container. They just bread like crazy in it. I just feed them fishflakes or bakers yeast like once a week.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

The papertowel and tree fern pieces works the best for me.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Try this.

I keep mine in a showbox with moist (not flooded) coco fiber. I then place a slab of tree fern fiber on the top. After a day the tree fern fiber has springtails crawling inside it. I remove the tree fern slab tap it against the side of whatever container is hold ing the forgs and a shower of food hits the container floor. It's just too easy. Sometimes I will grab a handful of coco fiber and drop it in the tank. The springtails are in there and creep out into the tank. My retics seems to make a point to hunt by the corners so that's where I drop my loose clumps. Try it. You'll love it.
Dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

*springtail*

Well I am going nuts feeding springtails to my retics I really dont like them a pain the arse if you ask me but my frogs do like them so I guess I will have to suffer.I use leaves I break them in half put inside the container wait overnite for the next day feeding when it is time I slowly open lid and there is a tone of those little buggers on them.I am afraid of introducing odd critters inside the culture that is why I dont use the other methods and when I tried the blow method I did exactly that blew those little bastards all over the place.
c-ya


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

How i do it takes about a minute exactly is you take a plastic cup pick up charcoal tap it relitvley vigorously and put back grab next piece next piece etc...


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

The tree fern method sounds like the best type. Thx for all the replies everyone. I guess I will have to go out and get some tree fern panel.


----------



## TPopovich (May 7, 2004)

I use sterlite shoe boxes with about two inches of charcoal chunks and about a 1/2 to 3/4 inches of water, I just sprinkle bakers yeast every four or five days on the charcoal and they breed like crazy. I've had one culture going for about three years. I also use leca, and lava rock whic works just as well. Then when I get them out there is usually a bunches floating.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I use a turkey baster.


----------

